# Anyone buy from Herb at Timeshare specials lately?



## Al D (Nov 29, 2005)

Is Herb @ Timeshare specials still a good dealer to work with?  At one time he seemed to be the go to guy, but I haven't bought a SA timeshare for a year or two.


----------



## JustPlainBill (Nov 29, 2005)

I bought from Herb several years ago, and found him to be competent and reliable. He still has his website, but the offerings are pretty slim. Unless you have something to do with your timeshare other than deposit it with RCI, I don't think now is the best time to buy an S.A. timeshare, unless you can get it into the points system.


----------



## Dustijam (Nov 29, 2005)

Just completed a purchase with Herb.  Good job, good communication when there was a mixup on the resort deposit to RCI.  For me, he is still the "go to guy".


----------



## Aldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Can only echo JustPlainBill's comments.

RCI is taking deposits from World Class resorts, such as his in Kruger Park, and giving basically NOTHING back insofar as trading power.   My poor Sudwalas are completely worthless insofar as trading as well.

Bad time to buy SA.  Unless something gives here, in the next couple of years you'll see a lot of Americans selling their SA weeks cheap.


----------

